# DIE CAST WHEEL CHIPS



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin: 
65.00 SHIPPED IN STOCK READY TO GO


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Are these easy to paint?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 27 2005, 06:20 PM~3704708
> *Are these easy to paint?
> *


very easy to paint :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

post pics of the impala ones i need 3 sets 2 impala 1 chevy ill be in la this weekend


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

these are super nice.....and easy to paint.....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

got'em in gold?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

65 shipped to canada?


----------



## Hot Sauce (Dec 31, 2004)

gold cadillac ones how much shippedto 11950


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hot Sauce_@Aug 29 2005, 07:06 PM~3716121
> *gold cadillac ones how much shippedto 11950
> *


no gold sorry 65.00 shipped for chrome


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 30 2005, 03:54 AM~3717370
> *no gold sorry  65.00 shipped  for chrome
> *


yo bowtie wat is ure address so i can paypal u da money for some caddy chips!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

any lincoln chips???...is gold an option???
even if gold is not, how much for all chrome shipped to 79601 & do you have a pay-pal account???


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

can i just use paypal cuz im gonna be busy all week.
i want a set of the caddy ones.
pm with info


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 28 2005, 05:17 PM~3709049
> *65 shipped to canada?
> *


it willbe an extra 10.00 to ship to canada


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

has anybody ever made lowrider man chips?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

do you have any pics of the impala ones?


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hot Sauce_@Aug 29 2005, 10:06 PM~3716121
> *gold cadillac ones how much shippedto 11950
> *


I ALSO NEED THE GOLD CADDY ONES 
5 OF 'EM SHIPPED TO 43605


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 27 2005, 03:08 PM~3704123
> *:biggrin:
> 65.00 SHIPPED  IN STOCK  READY TO GO
> *


I'll take them. I have been looking for this for weeks. I will Pm you tonite to get the info where to send you the check. uffin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Sep 15 2005, 06:47 AM~3819642
> *I'll take them. I have been looking for this for weeks. I will Pm you tonite to get the info where to send you the check. uffin:
> *


no gold sorry 5 of em for 85.00 shipped


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

Sup homie do you have the impala chips with the knock offs. if so how much.... if you got the knock offs and the impala ones or even the chevy ones ill take a set.. ill pay pal you the money..


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

have any dayton or eagle chips??


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Six Trey_@Sep 20 2005, 11:31 AM~3850647
> *have any dayton or eagle chips??
> *


naw just the bowtie, impala and cadillac


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin: 100 more sets came in today


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

got pics of the impala ones


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 13 2005, 04:49 PM~3995364
> *:biggrin:
> *


got any picture of the impale ones please post with the knockoffs


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

how do you put these on? just curious


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Oct 13 2005, 04:59 PM~3995687
> *how do you put these on? just curious
> *


silicone or jb weld


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 27 2005, 04:08 PM~3704123
> *:biggrin:
> 65.00 SHIPPED  IN STOCK  READY TO GO
> *


do you carry the impala logo with or without knockoff ?????????????????????please post photos


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

anybody have pics of these painted


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOGS77_@Oct 14 2005, 11:24 AM~4000094
> *do you carry the impala logo with or without knockoff ?????????????????????please post photos
> *


i dont got any impala ones till next week ill post pics when they come in


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 14 2005, 02:44 PM~4001085
> *i dont got any impala ones till next week ill post pics when they come in
> *


thanks pm if possible


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## igsrx91i (Jul 11, 2005)

do you still have the caddy chips in stock??? how much to ship to hawaii?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by igsrx91i_@Oct 16 2005, 02:29 PM~4011085
> *do you still have the caddy chips in stock??? how much to ship to hawaii?
> *


70.00 shipped to hawaii i have plenty of em


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN BOWTIE MY HOMIE PAINTED MY BOWTIE CHIPS AND THEY CAME OUT CHERRY!!! HEY HOMIE I SAW IN VEGAS YOU WERE SELLING TWO-WING STRAIGHT K/O'S. ARE THESE THE ZENITH STYLE? HOW MUCH FOR A SET?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 18 2005, 08:02 AM~4021972
> *DAMN BOWTIE MY HOMIE PAINTED MY BOWTIE CHIPS AND THEY CAME OUT CHERRY!!!  HEY HOMIE I SAW IN VEGAS YOU WERE SELLING TWO-WING STRAIGHT K/O'S. ARE THESE THE ZENITH STYLE? HOW MUCH FOR A SET?
> *


zenith style are 80.00 plus shipping


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

ANY WORD ON THEM IMPALA CHIPS


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOGS77_@Oct 19 2005, 12:10 PM~4031398
> *ANY WORD ON THEM IMPALA CHIPS
> *


SHOULD BE HERE BY FRIDAY


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 19 2005, 06:21 PM~4033804
> *SHOULD BE HERE BY FRIDAY
> *


please let me know been looking everyone is waiting for shipment to come in


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

...buick chips??


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Oct 20 2005, 08:31 AM~4037479
> *...buick chips??
> *


sorry no buicks


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 18 2005, 08:02 PM~4027521
> *zenith style  are 80.00 plus shipping
> *


so how much shipped to 93036?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

any Lincoln ones?


----------



## swangalangs (Dec 8, 2003)

Do you still have any of the caddy chips?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by swangalangs_@Oct 23 2005, 10:27 PM~4058770
> *Do you still have any of the caddy chips?
> *


yes i do


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 19 2005, 06:21 PM~4033804
> *SHOULD BE HERE BY FRIDAY
> *


any luck with that shipment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOGS77_@Oct 24 2005, 11:50 AM~4061269
> *any luck with that shipment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


should have them in the weds afternoon ill make sure you get a set


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 25 2005, 09:51 PM~4071980
> *should have them in the weds afternoon  ill make sure you get a set
> *


I NEED ABOUT 10 SETS OF THE IMPALA,THANKS JOHN


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 25 2005, 10:51 PM~4071980
> *should have them in the weds afternoon  ill make sure you get a set
> *


thanks bro let me know as soon as possible PM me and i will give info !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 27 2005, 08:11 PM~3704864
> *very easy to paint  :biggrin:
> *


post some pics painted...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Lincoln?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

look spanky :0 one set left call me for that special price


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2005, 11:28 AM~4088036
> *:biggrin:
> *


A BRO DID YOU PAINT THEM


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 28 2005, 11:28 AM~4088036
> *:biggrin:
> *


 A john appreciate you getting me those impala chip and hooking me up with that second set (GRACIAS ) will send you more clients !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 18 2005, 10:02 PM~4027521
> *zenith style  are 80.00 plus shipping
> *


are these the large ones can u post a pic if so


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

a john just had a question about those impala chips can they be custom fitted for some aftermarket rims on my impala they were just about 1/4 small i know there sized just for knock-off but i was wondering if you can get them custom fitted so they fit my rims which are 20in velocity just wondering


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOGS77_@Oct 31 2005, 11:24 AM~4106254
> *a john just had a question about  those impala chips can they be custom fitted for some aftermarket rims on my impala they were just about 1/4 small i know there sized just for knock-off but i was wondering if you can get them custom fitted so they fit my rims which are  20in  velocity  just wondering
> *


SHit wrong photo let me try this again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!sorry


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

i believe i got this time sorry


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I dont think they can be custom fitted they are cast from a mold and it costs alot of money to redo a mold best bet is to center em the best you can no one will know


----------



## BIGDOGS77 (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 31 2005, 11:40 AM~4106354
> *I dont think they can be custom fitted they are cast from a mold and it costs alot of money to redo a mold best bet is to center em the best you can no one will know
> *


thanks anyways


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

zenith style are 80.00 plus shipping




> _Originally posted by davidsraider61_@Oct 30 2005, 11:01 PM~4103815
> *are these the large ones can u post a pic if so
> *


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

are you doing Pay Pal or money order?? Need a set of the Impala ones!! Thanks!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Nov 6 2005, 06:27 PM~4151000
> *are you doing Pay Pal or money order?? Need a set of the Impala ones!! Thanks!
> *


65.00 shipped paypal is fine [email protected]


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i got 4 from you a month or so ago.
is there any way to get a single one.?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Nov 13 2005, 03:51 AM~4196016
> *i got 4 from you a month or so ago.
> is there any way to get a single one.?
> *


yes i have a few singles left


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

dO YOU PAINT THEM OR NO? jUST NEED THE BACKGROUND WHITE....??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

paint yourself


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Do you have the exact diameter dimension? Micrometer style.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 17 2005, 07:54 AM~4223650
> *Do you have the exact diameter dimension?  Micrometer style.
> *



measure the distance inside your knock off center it fits in that hole very snug u can get an idea that way


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

I will be having a BLOWOUT sale on the BOWTIE and CADILLAC chips only starting monday 50.00 shipped for a set and 70.00 shipped for a extra one for your bumper kit 

remember these are for CADILLAC and BOWTIE only and are only availiable in CHROME


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Nov 20 2005, 04:20 PM~4243658
> *I will be having a  BLOWOUT  sale on the  BOWTIE and CADILLAC  chips only starting monday  50.00 shipped  for a set and 70.00 shipped for a extra one for your bumper kit
> 
> remember  these  are for CADILLAC and  BOWTIE only  and are only availiable in CHROME
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

to bad that 5th one is $20 more bucks. i need 5. maybe buy 2 sets?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

still on sale


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

Do you have any for a lincoln town car..


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by czarr_@Dec 2 2005, 07:56 PM~4325502
> *Do you have any for a lincoln town car..
> *


 yes i do but they are not on sale 65.00 shipped


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

put up a pic for me


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt .....still on sale


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Very nice chips! :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 14 2005, 09:39 AM~4403250
> *Very nice chips!  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

sexy, i have ordered 2 sets...........


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

would this fit on the center of a grant steering wheel? j/w


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Got mine today, very nice thanks John!!


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 17 2005, 10:00 PM~4427487
> *:dunno:
> *


figured i would ask


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

CADI CHIPS SHIPPED TO 78155


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADI_@Dec 18 2005, 11:10 AM~4429832
> *CADI CHIPS SHIPPED TO 78155
> *


50.00 a set til x mas .. pay pal [email protected]


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how much again for a set of caddy chips to canada?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 21 2005, 01:22 AM~4449611
> *how much again for a set of caddy chips to canada?
> *


canada $65.00 till x mas


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

money sent


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

CADILLAC CHIPS ARE NOW SOLD OUT TILL FEB 



BOWTIE CHIPS AVAIL ONLY


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

did i send the money in time to get a set?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 21 2005, 07:45 PM~4455823
> *did i send the money in time to get a set?
> *


you were the last set :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

how much for the impala ones shipped to canada


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Dec 22 2005, 09:08 PM~4463885
> *how much for the impala ones shipped to canada
> *


bowtie only all others are gone they will be 65.00 shipped


----------



## lock down (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 21 2005, 07:44 PM~4455809
> *CADILLAC CHIPS  ARE NOW SOLD OUT  TILL FEB
> BOWTIE CHIPS  AVAIL ONLY
> *


Can you PM me when you get the Cadillac chips in?????Need a set(4)... :biggrin:


----------



## CADI (Oct 27, 2002)

:0 ME TOO :biggrin:


----------

